# Looking into getting a 40 compact



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Glock 23
H&K USPc 40
XD40, 4"

These are what I've narrowed it down to. The 4" XD is a little bigger than I was looking for so not sure about that; it's last in the running for that reason alone.

I've never owned an HK and I handled a USPc today. It felt good, though a little top heavy - which I am sure is a bit different when fully loaded. I really like the safety features it has with the different DA/SA and such. The local place has one in stock for $799. Kind of expensive.

I have a Glock and like it. I like how many after-market support they have. Unfortunately, my Glock is the only pistol I have experienced problems with. The mags aren't the best (I think I just got a bad batch; took it in to where I bought it and they put stiffer springs in for free... but that's a whole other story), but I have no qualms about buying another one. They're, what, about $550-575 when all's said and done. Not too bad.

What do y'all think? :smt1099


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I voted HK. I've got the compact 9mm and I love it. It conceals very well, and has the safety/decock and DA/SA features I was looking for, but yeah, the price tag is a bit hefty. I have an XDsubcompact, which I really like, but my HK is my favorite carry piece. I've only shot a Glock once or twice, so I can't really comment on it. If you were wanting an XD, why not get the subcompact instead of service?


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

*23... but*

Of the 3 choices I choose the Glock. I often carry a 23 CCW. But the choices should have included the S&W MP40c. The MP 40c is almost identical to the Glock 23, but has interchangable grips and just fits the hand better. :smt023


----------



## ian928 (Jun 13, 2007)

I went with the HK. I had a Glock 23 and I traded it for a USP Compact .40. I just wasn't very accurate with the Glock. I am very happy with the USP.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Your best bet is to rent each one on the same day and shoot them all. Your poll will only reflect how many Glock, H&K or XD fans took the time to vote.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Well yea I will try them both out. I know for sure the local joint has the H&K in the rental area. I just wanted others' experience.

To answer the question above about the XD-sc, I don't really want an sc. If I did - and who knows, maybe I will some day - I would probably go with the PX4.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Once again, I like the Glock because of the low bore axis, short trigger reset, and vastly better availability of accessories. Not sure what you meant about your magazines being "not the best." Were they old, not OEM Glock mags, what...?


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

I voted Glock too. The compact Glocks are pretty comfy in the hand(to me) compared to the XD.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

My Glock 26 was a nice little gun - from an engineering standpoint it's a refined no-nonsense design executed to precise detail. An excellent gun.

I sold it. The design, particularly the trigger, didn't suit me.

My S&W SW99c was a great variant on the Walther P99 (same frame - mechanisms) - clearly Walther had looked long and hard at the Glock and succeeded in meeting the competition. No surprise there. Quality company.

Don't carry it much.

My S&W M&Pc 9mm is a grand slam. Everything I liked about the Glock is in the M&P, plus refinements in trigger (not so springy) and grip (adjustable, close to bore axis and well thought out). It's also slightly less blocky, leading to just a little less tendency to 'print'.

The M&P is in 'carry rotation' with my SIGs and my HK P2000SK.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Once again, I like the Glock because of the low bore axis, short trigger reset, and vastly better availability of accessories. Not sure what you meant about your magazines being "not the best." Were they old, not OEM Glock mags, what...?


Nope. Brand new OE mags. THey didn't want to load the next round and wouldn't lock the slide in rear-most. I made a thread about it a while ago.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

ive only shot the xd which i own,but a 4 inch xd is not a compact gun.from reading about them i would say the hk


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

I voted HK only because I have the utmost faith in their product. I've shot the Xd and the Glock. I'd take the XD. I really don't have anything bad to say about Glock firearms, but I have not found one that feels good to me. No concrete evidence against them there. The M&P series are very nice pistols. My father shoots the M&P 9c and loves it. 4000 rounds without a hiccup. So, for a short summary, if price is not a factor, HK. If price is a factor, M&P, Glock, XD. Better yet, find what feels and shoots best for you. This is usually what makes my decision for me. Good luck and have fun hunting!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I voted Glock. 
I have shot all three guns and would put all three as equals in dependability. I think the Glock has the best trigger. The reset on a Glock is fantastic and allows for fast accurate followup shots.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I just went and rented a G23C (that's all they had) and a USPc45 (again, all they had).

Wow... my grouping was so much better with the HK. Some of the best grouping I've ever done from 21'.

I just wish it weren't $200 more... that's a lot of practice ammo for the Glock.:smt028


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Why not consider a SiG in 40? Aluminum frame makes a nice addition of balance weight without really adding any noticable weight.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't like Sig grips... they don't fit my hand at all.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Go with the H&K! You get what you pay for and as H&K says "In a world of compromise some don't". I have had a USPc .40 since 1998. I have carried on duty and off. I have shot thousands of rounds through it with no jams. I shoot expert night and day with it. In the long run you will be happier with the H&K. Just my two cents.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I've never shot any of them. But, at this time, I prefer an exposed hammer. So....H&K it is.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Glock. Make sure you buy NEW OEM Glock Magazines. Glock is about the only pistol where the new OEM mags are about the same as the knockoff mags. Plus you can always drop in a G19 barrel and shoot 9mm for ease on the wallet. My .02.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

H&K Make one of the best compacts out.


----------



## BANG (Aug 3, 2007)

I've a sig 299 that I love and shoot well. 

I have a new baby glock 27 that I can shoot almost as well as quickly and I believe it is lighter /smaller than your choices.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

HK all the way. v1 gives lots of carry options.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think either the HK or Glock would serve you well. It just boils down to which one you like best. I would say the $550 plus figure you indicated for the Glock was a little high. I think you can find them for right at $500 retail if you look around. Just my $.02. :smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys. I made my choice and picked this up today after a week + wait for it to come in.

It just came down to renting each (or something very similar) and finding I shot much better with the HK, so that was my final decision maker. I do like all the safety features on the HK as well. There's a show coming up in a month so we'll see if anyone has any 23's for way cheap.

But, for now:










PS - 

PSS - I ended up ordering it because I found a place that has them MUCH cheaper than the $800 price tag I saw first.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

It seems to me that you made the right choice for the right reasons. You shoot it better. Good luck and have many hours of enjoyment. I'm sure that if you ever need it for serious social purposes that it won't fail you. 
BTW Great picture, too.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

200 rounds to go through her tomorrow... then early next month I am going to visit one of my college alum friends and we're going to put her through a workout. He's looking forward to shooting it.  :smt083


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your new purchase, Spartan. Enjoy it! One of the finest out of the box compacts in my opinion. :drinkers:


----------



## XD4life (Aug 12, 2007)

Congarts!! There was no way to go wrong with your three options. Lets us know how you like the H&k i have never owned one or shot one for that matter


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*Resistance is futile!!!*










G23.


----------

